# Freestyle libre connection problem



## Meowsie’s mum

Hello. I’ve just registered as a newbie so hello to everyone out there. I’ve been type 1 since 1973.
I wanted to post a thread about a problem with the freestyle libre sensors and my iPhone but can’t work out how to do this and what forum to put it in! 
Rubbish at techy stuff!!


----------



## Meowsie’s mum

Hello. Im new to this forum although not to diabetes - have had type 1 for nearly 49 years. 

I hope I’m posting this in the right place.

I wanted to highlight the problems I’ve been having with my iPhone SE 2020 connecting with the freestyle libre sensors since it upgraded to iOS 15. 

When my phone upgraded to 15.1 the connection was a bit erratic but after it upgraded to 15.2 it failed to even recognise that the sensor was there. I tried everything suggested online and on this forum and took my phone into Apple to check the phone was working ok (it was).

Rang Abbott and after going around in circles I  was told they were aware of a problem with my particular model and were working to solve it. Rang again a month later to see if any progress and again the staff member was offering all the usual advice and when I said I’d tried it he spoke to his manager who confirmed they were aware of a problem with iPhone SE and also the iPhone XR not connecting with the sensors ( I use the old freestyle 1 and have tried the 2 neither work). 

He did not know what the problem was or how long it would take to fix. 

This information is not on their website and it appears is also not know by the majority of their helpline staff. 

I phoned the Diabetes uk careline to highlight this and was asked to report it both here to let the diabetes community know and also to report this to the MHRA yellow card scheme under the failed medical device.

Sorry this has been such a long post but hope it’s helpful.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Meowsie’s mum said:


> I wanted to post a thread about a problem with the freestyle libre sensors and my iPhone but can’t work out how to do this and what forum to put it in!


Pumping and Technology, probably. https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/pumping-and-technology.20/

(But don't worry too much about where the question is.)


----------



## Pumper_Sue

I had a message from Dexcom regarding their app and not doing certain things once it upgraded to IOS15 as it wouldn't work.
For the life of me I can not remember what it was as like you not in the least bit techie minded


----------



## JJay

I had an iPhone XR with 15.2 and had no problems at all with Libre2. Now have iPhone 12 and 15.3. Still working fine.


----------



## mikeyB

Have you checked the settings on the App? Recent versions of iOS have upped the security on Apps. Go to Settings, and scroll down till you see the LibreLink App.on the first screen, make sure Bluetooth is switched on,and Mobile Data. On the same screen, click on the arrow for Notification. On that screen, Allow Notifications is switched on, and Critical Alerts as well. Make sure the Lock Screen, Notification Centre and Banners are ticked.

Further down, switch on Sounds and Badges, and if you wish Siri to announce alerts you can switch that on. 

Once you’ve done all that, the settings will persist through any update on iOS. I’m running iOS 15.3 on a 12 Pro, though I’ve recently switched to self funding the Dexcom G6 with all the same settings switched on, apart from Siri, who gets on my nerves. 

If it still doesn’t work after you’ve checked all those settings, you either need a new phone, or Libre need to get their act together to fix the App, though why your SE isn’t working or has a specific problem with iOS 15 is beyond me. Or maybe get Abbott to send you a reader, try and get out of paying for it because their app doesn’t work with your phone. Otherwise it makes a big hole in £200. Cheaper than a new phone, mind.


----------



## Meowsie’s mum

Thank for replying Mike. I’ve tried all your suggestions but still no connection ☹️. The strange thing is that I have been told by Abbott on 2 separate occasions that they are aware of a connection problem with the iPhone SE and XR but have no idea what is causing it! Why it seems to work on some peoples phones is another mystery. I have had my phone checked and it’s working fine and is only about 14 months old. Will just keep using the old reader for now.


----------



## Perry28

I too have this problem with my iPhone SE 2020. It was fine until early 2022 but now doesn’t work. The strange thing is that the app works on my wife’s iPhone SE. As far as we can see, the settings are identical! Any fresh ideas would be welcome


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Perry28 said:


> I too have this problem with my iPhone SE 2020. It was fine until early 2022 but now doesn’t work. The strange thing is that the app works on my wife’s iPhone SE. As far as we can see, the settings are identical! Any fresh ideas would be welcome



Well that is a weird one!

Have you tried the failsafe IT Crowd option of powering the phone down and restarting it, and/or unpairing/repairing bluetooth?


----------



## DavidMarshall

Meowsie’s mum said:


> Hello. Im new to this forum although not to diabetes - have had type 1 for nearly 49 years.
> 
> I hope I’m posting this in the right place.
> 
> I wanted to highlight the problems I’ve been having with my iPhone SE 2020 connecting with the freestyle libre sensors since it upgraded to iOS 15.
> 
> When my phone upgraded to 15.1 the connection was a bit erratic but after it upgraded to 15.2 it failed to even recognise that the sensor was there. I tried everything suggested online and on this forum and took my phone into Apple to check the phone was working ok (it was).
> 
> Rang Abbott and after going around in circles I  was told they were aware of a problem with my particular model and were working to solve it. Rang again a month later to see if any progress and again the staff member was offering all the usual advice and when I said I’d tried it he spoke to his manager who confirmed they were aware of a problem with iPhone SE and also the iPhone XR not connecting with the sensors ( I use the old freestyle 1 and have tried the 2 neither work).
> 
> He did not know what the problem was or how long it would take to fix.
> 
> This information is not on their website and it appears is also not know by the majority of their helpline staff.
> 
> I phoned the Diabetes uk careline to highlight this and was asked to report it both here to let the diabetes community know and also to report this to the MHRA yellow card scheme under the failed medical device.
> 
> Sorry this has been such a long post but hope it’s helpful.


Also had same problem and only last week said they are still aware of SE problem and working on it. I was a bit concerned when they said I might need to upgrade to a different iPhone. Sincerely hope they don't and if they do are they going to compensate all SE users for their own inability to upgrade their own software which should be a regular feature of their day to day work.


----------



## trophywench

Last week, I went to download my Libre2 to Libreview on my laptop.  It said it no longer worked on Internet Express.  I thought that was an email thing not a browser one.  Anyway I had to come off MS Edge and onto Chrome, set it up again on that and it works on that.


----------



## Perry28

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Well that is a weird one!
> 
> Have you tried the failsafe IT Crowd option of powering the phone down and restarting it, and/or unpairing/repairing bluetooth?


Sorry to have been a while replying. I have tried most of those (as well as uninstalling and reinstalling the app). The only one I haven't tried is unpairing and repairing bluetooth. I've tried turning bluetooth off and back on on my iPhone, but I can't see how you can turn off bluetooth on the sensor! As far as I can see, it's on as soon as the sensor is activated and (should) pair automatically.

Incidentally, does anyone know if the NHS prescribes CGMs other than Freestyle? My latest Freestyle sensor is giving spurious high readings, which is not impressive.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Perry28 said:


> Incidentally, does anyone know if the NHS prescribes CGMs other than Freestyle? My latest Freestyle sensor is giving spurious high readings, which is not impressive.



Historically it has been very difficult to get funding for CGM on the NHS, with each person having to have a supportive consultant, a very clear and specific clinical need, and to jump through various Individual Funding Request (IFR) hoops.

Previously the weight of the clinical evidence did not indicate that CGM was cost-effective for the majority of people with T1. And NICE guidelines were not to recommend use.

However the landscape has changed and new guidance published this year shows that new evidence has substantially shifted the balance. When NICE reviewed the cost vs benefit it met the threshold for an ‘offer‘ recommendation (pretty much their strongest positive).

It’s not legally binding on Clinical Commissioning Groups, but hopefully, as the new recommendations are adopted over the UK and trusts can show the benefits of wider CGM use, it will be much easier to access.

So do ask your hospital clinic about access to rtCGM rather than Libre/Flash/isCGM - but be prepared for a bit of a wait and/or some negotiation. 



			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/updated-nice-guidance-aims-to-improve-cgm-access-for-both-t1-and-t2.99321/


----------



## Independent

Meowsie’s mum said:


> Hello. Im new to this forum although not to diabetes - have had type 1 for nearly 49 years.
> 
> I hope I’m posting this in the right place.
> 
> I wanted to highlight the problems I’ve been having with my iPhone SE 2020 connecting with the freestyle libre sensors since it upgraded to iOS 15.
> 
> When my phone upgraded to 15.1 the connection was a bit erratic but after it upgraded to 15.2 it failed to even recognise that the sensor was there. I tried everything suggested online and on this forum and took my phone into Apple to check the phone was working ok (it was).
> 
> Rang Abbott and after going around in circles I  was told they were aware of a problem with my particular model and were working to solve it. Rang again a month later to see if any progress and again the staff member was offering all the usual advice and when I said I’d tried it he spoke to his manager who confirmed they were aware of a problem with iPhone SE and also the iPhone XR not connecting with the sensors ( I use the old freestyle 1 and have tried the 2 neither work).
> 
> He did not know what the problem was or how long it would take to fix.
> 
> This information is not on their website and it appears is also not know by the majority of their helpline staff.
> 
> I phoned the Diabetes uk careline to highlight this and was asked to report it both here to let the diabetes community know and also to report this to the MHRA yellow card scheme under the failed medical device.
> 
> Sorry this has been such a long post but hope it’s helpful.


I was given the run-around by Apple, who blamed Apple, and spent two months pursuing this. Eventually Apple admitted the fault on my iPhone SE2020 and said the only solution was to buy a new one and trade in the one I had. I walked into Simplyfixit where they told me the problem might be the antennae for the NFC hardware being damaged. They mended it  for a quarter of the cost of the Apple 'fix'. The quick check is can you use Apple Pay? If so, the NFC hardware and antennae are OK, and the fault is with the software.


----------

